# Tips & Tricks for Cleaning Your Mower



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Gentlemen,

I couldn't find a thread on this topic so I decided to make one up. So today I am going to clean my Greansmaster 1000 and was curious how the community cleans their equipment and what products they use to do it.

Either way going to change the bedknife first and backlap! Maybe we can see some feedback soon! Lol


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I will usually just hose it down really good about once a week or every other week and then blow it off with the leaf blower. If it needs a bath, I will spray it down with some SuperClean after hosing it off and let that soak for a bit and then hose that off and dry it. When I get dirt/grease/gunk built up on the blades, I will soak it with SuperClean and then get a bucket with some water and a blue Scotchbrite pad and start scrubbing the blades by hand making sure to get into all the nooks and crannies of the reel. I have also found that the OXO grout brushes work great too. Takes me about 15 minutes to do the whole reel.


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

I use a motorcycle cleaner P21S Auto Wash, etc. Safe to spray all over and generally just requires a rinse after. Every three or four washes I'll use a wheel brush to agitate before I rinse. Then use a blower to dry it off and let it run for a few minutes to heat/dry the rest.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

i use this little nozzle,i think its called little giant.3 for like 20$ on Amazon and made in usa.it gets the hard to clean areas with minimal water.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I wound up using:


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I am thinking of trying what this guy did.

https://youtu.be/3GsW2W2e1Oc

He used motorcycle cleaner and I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> I am thinking of trying what this guy did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had seen this video and went all over my little town looking for motorcycle cleaner to no avail! Thanks bro! Gonna try it next time and post the results on this thread though!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I use a quick-connect on the wash port making it easier to wash under the deck more often. I also will wax the deck every so often with Meguires car wax. It helps to keep grass and debris from sticking to the deck and makes my mower smell like banana. &#128525;


----------

